# Types of spondylitis



## girjon (Nov 5, 2010)

Spondylitis is considered a lifestyle disease and it attacks mainly those who are engaged in prolonged sitting jobs. It can also affect the middle aged and is characterised by an inflammation of vertebrae which in turn reduces the joint space and squeezes the peripheral nerve. If you neglect the pain and inflammation, it may lead to degeneration of spine in the area.

There are mainly three types of spondylitis namely cervical spondylitis, Lumbar spondylitis and Ankylosing spondylitis.

Cervical Spondylitis affects the upper back which includes the back of the head and neck. The patient will feel pain and stiffness in neck region and s/he cannot move her neck or head. Lumbar spondylitis affects the lower back and is characterised by pain and stiffness in the lumbar region. The patient will find it difficult to bend and s/he cannot walk for long distances or stand for a long time owing to a cramp in legs. Ankylosing spondylitis is another common variety of the disease and it is characterized by stiffness and pain on the back. The reasons for the disease might either be aging or wrong sitting posture. The disease restricts all kinds of movements and activities of the patients and they will find it difficult to sit, stand or sleep for a long time.

spondylitis ayurvedic treatmentis found to be effective in controlling all three types of spondylitis and the therapies are usually combined with yoga.


----------



## jimhusten (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks man I here for the first time about the type but i was completely not aware of this type this can be very beneficial for every man and they can get the detail information.

home remedies for fluid in the ear


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Whats the reason for posting this? I ask as I have Ankylosing Spondylitis.... Can tell you more than is posted above.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

probably trying to sell something.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Well if he/she is they need to sort their facts out. *Ankylosing spondylitis is another common variety of the disease and it is characterized by stiffness and pain on the back. The reasons for the disease might either be aging or wrong sitting posture.*

Nope - Mine was the result of back trauma and not due to sitting funny on a chair. Lame.


----------

